# Is 1gal water= 1lb coral gravel right to raise ph?



## alpharalpha (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for any cichlid ph info in advance


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

coral gravel usually raises pH, but its not a neat formula because it depends on the water chemistry. If you use enough to cover the tank bottom, I think you will get a nice, stable pH. But you'd need to test it.


----------

